# Favorite bands of banding?



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I want to have some at home for clients, but can't decide what kind to buy. Any suggestions?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Lainee is probably the go-to brand in hair bands and related accessories.

https://www.laineeltd.com

--Q


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

This is going to sound odd but my favorite bands are those loom bands that are so popular. They are easy to find, are tough, have multiple colors, good price, and they slip right out of the hair without damaging it or pulling it out yet they hold extremely well.


----------



## dcail (Feb 1, 2011)

I like the bands from Pawmarks they don't break the hair.

Show Dog Supplies; Accessories For Your Long Coated Dog


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I use the loom bands too! They are latex just like the lainee bands but 5X cheaper!!!! And you are not stuck with 500 bands of one color either! I get bags of mixed colors at my 99 Cent store!


----------



## PoodleElements (Sep 20, 2014)

I just use tough1 horse braiding bands. they are like 2 dollars for a bag at TSC.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Another fan of the loom bands - breaks the last amount of hair of any I have tried


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

For those of you that like the look bands, what brand do you get? On Amazon, I see three main brands - "Loom Bands", "Loomy Bands", and "Colorful Loom Bands". Sorry to be so nit-picking, but I'm really afraid of ripping hair out if they are not MADE specifically for holding dog hair. Also, someone commented that "they are latex, just like lainee ltd", but all three of the ones I listed specifically say "latex free". Do I want latex, or latex free?


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Latex is just another word for 'rubber' bands.........ebay has the 'rubber loom bands'.......
Latex is just a type of rubber..............'Latex free' is a synthetic rubber and is supposed to be softer & safe for people who are allergic to natural rubber.... I guess it's just a matter of preference......I've used both types but prefer the latex.


----------

